# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Love & Relationships >  26 things a perfect guy would do...

## sneha

1. Know how to make you smile when you are down. 
2. Try to secretly smell your hair, but you always notice. 
3. Stick up for you, but still respects your independence. 
4. Give you the remote control during the game. 
5. Come up behind you and put hisarmsaround you.
6. Play with your hair. 
7. His handsalways find yours. 
8. Be cutewhen he really wants something. 
9. Offer you plenty of massages. 
10. Dancewith you, even if he feels like a dork. 
11. Never run out of love. 
12. Be funny, but know how to be serious. 
13. Realize he's being funny when he needsto be serious. 
14. Be patient when you take forever to get ready. 
15. React so cutely when you hit him and it actuallyhurts. 
16. Smilea lot. 
17. Plans a romantic date full of cheesy things he wouldn't normally like to do, just because he knows it means a lot to you. 
18. Appreciate you. 
19. Help others out. 
20. Drive 5hours just to see you for 1. 
21. Alwaysgives you apeck on the cheek when you depart from each others company, even whenhis friends are watching. 
22. Sing, even if he can't. 
23. Have a creativesense of humor. 
24. Stare at you. 
25. Call for no reason. 
26. Quitsmoking, chewing, drinking, or drugs - just because he loves u that much to quit it

----------


## Kainaat

nice sharing, but what about understanding?

----------


## *Fatima*

wow nice huni

----------


## sneha

> nice sharing, but what about understanding?


thank :givefl;

----------


## sneha

> wow nice huni


u weLCOME BUNNY

----------


## Mr_cool

nice post....

----------


## sneha

THANK MR_COOL

----------


## Sporadic

nice post sneha,
very true  :Big Grin:

----------


## quintocent

Hiii guyzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## newtodt

> 1. Know how to make you smile when you are down. 
> 2. Try to secretly smell your hair, but you always notice. 
> 3. Stick up for you, but still respects your independence. 
> 4. Give you the remote control during the game. 
> 5. Come up behind you and put hisarmsaround you.
> 6. Play with your hair. 
> 7. His handsalways find yours. 
> 8. Be cutewhen he really wants something. 
> 9. Offer you plenty of massages. 
> ...


So its funny to hit men? It would not be acceptable the other way around.

And drive 5 hours to see a woman for one? Are you serious?

----------


## coolshoaib

if this list is the criteria of a perfect guy. then in my point of view there is no perfect guy in the whole world.

----------


## Tulip

Sighs...Guess that's too much to ask for  :Big Grin:  and i agree Shoaib.

----------


## Gytha

wonderful ..haha
------------------------------

----------


## sweetdev22

pressure guys

----------


## Kyla12

good ,,i love this ,"His hands always find yours."

----------


## Shono

good one sneha very true  :Smile:

----------


## faisalz

wow he should

----------


## MizsAddiction

thats cuteee 
and ladies .. there are no pefects out there
but i know a few who came close  :Wink:

----------


## Muzi

> 1. Know how to make you smile when you are down. 
> 2. Try to secretly smell your hair, but you always notice. 
> 3. Stick up for you, but still respects your independence. 
> 4. Give you the remote control during the game. 
> 5. Come up behind you and put hisarmsaround you.
> 6. Play with your hair. 
> 7. His handsalways find yours. 
> 8. Be cutewhen he really wants something. 
> 9. Offer you plenty of massages. 
> ...



Ya erm number 2: Give you da remote while a game is on? Thats just not on cuz guys won't be like when shes watchin her dramas be like screw this lets go out etc

Quit smoking etc should be own willingness not cuz of love because down the line most likely he will be doing that just secretly

Giving a peck infront of friends yeah its cute but personally I wouldn't do it cuz its awkward

Rest are pretty good :Smile:

----------


## dsjeya

sneka if you can find  one male homosapien with such characters inform us
a nice impossible dream

----------

